# Paranoia wrecking marriage



## forlife78 (Mar 19, 2013)

Our relationship has been up and down as we have been together for almost 13 years-from college life, a new couple in a new state, deaths in the family, marriage, kids and now...our marriage (I thought) had been great for 8 months now. And out of the blue last night my husband approached me with paranoid thoughts about my intentions with phone calls made over a month ago. I tried to explain my side but he seems set on that there was some malicious intent with another man, who is more than 10 years younder than me. I don't know how to prove trust, faithfulness and that his feelings are wrong?! I don't know how to keep our marriage on track? I'm worried about our kids, our marriage, our future. When I said I do I mean it!


----------



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

Can you give us a little more info on the phone call? What would make your husband feel this way all of a sudden?


----------



## pale-blue-eyes (Jul 27, 2012)

Is this the first time he has acted this way? or have there been similiar situations in the past? Think back on your actions have you been doing anything that could be misinterpreted as being untruthful? 

In my experience (my husband has BPD and sever trust issues with everyone) it took me a long time to realize that his mistrust came from his own insecurities and not from my actions/words. It is something that is deep rooted within himself and no matter how truthful I am, he will find something to not trust me about. 

I know how frustrating that type of situation is and all I can say right now is find someone or something (like this website) that you can turn to for support and insight. It is very easy to loose yourself in this type of a situation, but yes I agree some more info about your situation would paint a better picture and allow people to offer more relevant advice.


----------

